# blinking crossing lights



## rccrookshank (Feb 2, 2014)

i have a marx crossing light with 2 lights and three wires, i can light up the lights. how do i get them to blink alternlety. (sp).blink 1 light then the other.

thank you

bobby


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There was a part with 2 contacts that clipped over the rails. As the train
came by the wheels would make contact the first and a light would
burn, then the 2nd the same way.

You could accomplish this by soldering one of the wires to small
brass sheets folded over a rail with insulating material under it.
Distance apart would determine timing.

Don


----------



## rccrookshank (Feb 2, 2014)

thank you very much, this answers my question.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can also find many electronic blinking circuits to blink them as well. Here's a fairly simple one that will do the job.


----------



## rccrookshank (Feb 2, 2014)

thank you, there is nothing better than a picture

bobby


----------



## MDJetsFan (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

GRJ

Check out the power transformer in that circuit.

Are they really wanting to connect the transistor
circuit to the PRIMARY of the transformer? I had
always thought that is what is plugged in the wall outlet.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You know Don, I never noticed that. I suspect that might want to be reversed!


----------



## TomW2034 (Jun 2, 2015)

*I noticed something different*



DonR said:


> ...Check out the power transformer in that circuit...


I was surprised that a part number was called out for the diode bridge (started with 276 - must be Radio Shack), but no output voltage was specified for the transformer.

Although it is a neat circuit, the Original Poster might find that the parts GRJ pointed me to in this thread are cheaper & easier to work with.

I used that same circuit to blink my crossing lights.






Tom


----------



## weirdtolkienishfigure (Aug 4, 2015)

rccrookshank said:


> i have a marx crossing light with 2 lights and three wires, i can light up the lights. how do i get them to blink alternlety. (sp).blink 1 light then the other.
> 
> thank you
> 
> bobby


You can make a blinker with a 555 chip! Or with op-amps!

Fun stuff.


----------

